# Whiptail Catfish - Sturisoma festivum



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.aqua-magica.com/whiptail-catfish.html

Anyone can find this in GTA? I've seen lots of these in China; they're such amazing little fish. Also exceptionally good algae eaters


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> http://www.aqua-magica.com/whiptail-catfish.html
> 
> Anyone can find this in GTA? I've seen lots of these in China; they're such amazing little fish. Also exceptionally good algae eaters


$10+ at Big Als Scarborough


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> $10+ at Big Als Scarborough


wow..quite expensive. I'm used to 50 cent fishes from China xD


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Pet Smart $10


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think big als had some nice ones as well a good while ago. Too bad one of my friends was setting up a breeding plan but she moved away


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

shark said:


> Pet Smart $10


which petsmart is closest to Downtown? I don't own a car so it could be difficult for me to go there.


----------

